# Breeding a dairy Kinder



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

I was drawn to the Kinders (Nubian/Pygmy cross) because I have seen some pretty amazing milkers on rugged frames. I had Nubians but they were too fragile for the winters here in the Pocono Mountains. I tried to pick a Pygmy with larger teats for my cross being as they are primarily a meat goat. Never milked a Pygmy in my life haha! This is what I settled on for my doe. The Buck was a purebred Nubian who we lost to Coyotes unfortunately. I know he came from good milkers. He was Brown and white spotted and was the Alpha male of my herd. This is the only pic I could find of him. The third pic is the resulting 1st gen kids (both does). Hope I made the right choice on the doe..


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Congrats on the twin does! I think they are very pretty. I would have guessed that the cross should go the other way...Pygmy buck, Nubian doe...I'm glad your experiment went well. I had that happen here as an accident...I got triplet girls from my Nigerian doe and Cashmere buck...so maybe we can stop "freaking out" when we have a "buck breakout". I guess we are keeping the last triplet...Hubby wants to keep her. So, I will be trying that cross as a milker...we'll see.

Was that your first "attack" by wild animals? I'm so sorry you lost your buck. I've been pretty lucky here, near Middletown, PA. But, then we aren't in the mountains. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look like nice goats. Sorry about your buck.


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

Di said:


> Well, Congrats on the twin does! I think they are very pretty. I would have guessed that the cross should go the other way...Pygmy buck, Nubian doe...I'm glad your experiment went well. I had that happen here as an accident...I got triplet girls from my Nigerian doe and Cashmere buck...so maybe we can stop "freaking out" when we have a "buck breakout". I guess we are keeping the last triplet...Hubby wants to keep her. So, I will be trying that cross as a milker...we'll see.
> 
> Was that your first "attack" by wild animals? I'm so sorry you lost your buck. I've been pretty lucky here, near Middletown, PA. But, then we aren't in the mountains. Good luck!


Well, we lost chickens but we thought our horse would scare them away and I'm pretty sure he did because our Nubian was alive for a day after the attack, so something ran them off. We have a great Pyrenees dog now. 
My Pygmy Doe had the kinder babies in ten minutes, zero complications.


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

."Hubby wants to keep her. So, I will be trying that cross as a milker...we'll see."

Yeah, who knows could turn out to be a good one. I really enjoy experimenting with cross breeding. I have mostly registered animals but the process of registering is getting on my nerves. I guess it's ok if you have goats as "pets" but I'm interested in production and viability based on measurements and observation, not a piece of paper. Cross breeding has many advantages and enables a more intuitive approach. I wonder if there is a popular farm show dedicated to experimental breeding??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some friends have a pair of kinders they got from oh, the woman who got Kinders recognized. Sorry her name escapes me.
One doe milked through two seasons without being re-bred. Albeight only a pint per milking. This does daughter started showing signs of precocious udder while still open.


----------

